# You know your from Wisconsin GDG



## Donna Kerr (May 19, 2003)

These are just sooooo true I had to share and give you non-Wisconsin folks a look at what it is really like up here....  

YOU GREW UP IN RURAL WISCONSIN IF.............

You know how to polka , but never tried it sober....

You know what knee-high by the Fourth of July means.

You know it is traditional for the bride and groom to go bar hopping between the reception and wedding dance.

You know the difference between "Green" and "Red" farm machinery, and would fight with your friends on the playground over which was better!!

You buy Christmas presents at Fleet Farm.

You spent more on beer & liquor than you did on food at your wedding.

You hear someone use the word "oof-dah" and you don't break into
uncontrollable laughter.

You or someone you know was a "Dairy Princess" at the county fair.

You know that "combine" is a noun.

You let your older siblings talk you into putting your tongue on a steel post in the middle of winter.

You think Lutheran and Catholic are THE major religions.

You know that "creek" rhymes with "pick".

Football schedules, hunting season and harvest are all taken into consideration before wedding dates are set.

A Friday night date is getting a six-pack and taking your girlfriend shining for deer.

Saturday you go to your local bowling alley.

There was at least one kid in your class who had to help milk cows in the
morning... phew!

You have driven your car on the lake.

You can make sense of "upnort" and "batree".

Every wedding dance you have ever been to has the hokey pokey and the
chicken dance.

Your definition of a small town is one that only has one bar.

The local gas station sells live bait.

At least twice a year some part of your home doubles as a meat processing plant.

You think that the start of deer season is a national holiday.

Pop is the only name for soda.

You actually understand these!


----------



## Lady Duck Hunter (Jan 9, 2003)

I understand them, but then I married a guy who grew up in Wisconsin.


----------



## twall (Jun 5, 2006)

Donna,

Those bring back some good memories! I'm not from WI but grew up in IL, former FIB, and lived in northern MN for a while. Of course, some of these are true for any rural part of the country with minor modifications. My wife's family comes from SE OH and I know several of those work for them.

Tom


----------



## Lyle Harne (Jul 7, 2004)

If...

You met your spouse while waiting in line at the bubbler.

Guys - at the hottest night spot in town your favorite pickup line is "wow that's a great snowmobile jacket, is it new"

Gals - the pickup line works


----------



## Sue Kiefer (Mar 4, 2006)

Hey what about 
*Brats
*Cheese curds
*Fencebirds
Wisconsinite for life.


----------



## Suzanne Burr (Jul 13, 2004)

How about: 
"We came by you last, so it's your turn to come by us." 

Cribbage

Root River (pronounced "Rut"--can't get the exact 'sound' on a computer screen, darn). I still pronounce 'route' or 'root' the way it's pronounced in the Racine area. 

Kringle (YUM!!!)

Yes, Bubblers!!

And while we lived there, I was told I had an accent---heavens, I'm a California native and we don't come with accents!!!

But I loved living there and miss the pheasants in the back 'forty'. The wild concord grapes growing behind my mailbox. Oh, they made the most wonderful jelly. A farmer down the road raised the best sweet corn I've ever tasted and kindly shared it with us, but I sure don't miss the humidity.

Suzanne B


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

"You Betcha" and "Don't cha Know" :wink: 

Angie


----------



## Jason Gillette (Feb 9, 2007)

Great Stuff - "you's guys."

Also - Three and tree sound the same

And - You woould't understand because you're from over dare.


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

> Pop is the only name for soda.


I dunno, that sounds Minnesotan to me.

Not sure if these are only Wisconsin but:

You pour tomato juice IN your beer.

A horse apiece has nothing to do with horses.

You shake for breakfast.

If you're a gal you don't drink beer on snowmobile rides because they go 50 miles or more at a crack.

The only sound in the woods opening day of deer hunting is rolfing. 

Ya know


----------



## JS (Oct 27, 2003)

How 'bout raw beef & onion.


----------



## spaightlabs (Jul 15, 2005)

'ya' or 'ya hey'

you de-tasseled corn for your summer job

the 18 year old drinking age meant you could get into bars at 15

snow shoe grog


----------



## Illinois Bob (Feb 3, 2007)

I grew up with the whole "Cheesehead"/"Fib" reationship between Wisconsin and Illinois.I love it there.Both my wife and my family spent our summers in the Hayward area for years.Wilkensons Trading Post in Barnes was my childhood home while we waited for our parents to come out of the bar. For years we hunted the Necedah/Meadow Valley area,Horicon,Rome pond,Pine Island and anything else we could find.The southwest area along the Kickapoo river is motorcycle heaven.There is so much to do there if you like the outdoors.If it wasn't for my cheesehead friends I wouldn't know so many Packer jokes.I would never had heard "Beer Barrel Polka","In Heaven There is no Beer",and "Tirty Point Buck".I wouldn't know what "FIB" is.(They teach that in school there).I heard a Wedding DeeJay advertise on the radio one night in the cabin,..."and a kiddy bar with kiddy coctails for the kids with a rootbeer keg"... Where else but Wisconsin.Great people,alot of great memories.


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

JS said:


> How 'bout raw beef & onion.


Those are cannibal sandwhiches... Get it right for cry'n out loud... sheesh.... :lol: 

There ya gooooo..... :wink: 

Angie


----------



## Sue Kiefer (Mar 4, 2006)

And the Friday night beer battered fish frys.
Beer-battered cheese curds
Beer-battered onion rings
Beer-soaked brats
Eat that along with cold "Bud".
Hmmmmmmmmmmmm  
How many Universities have dances to "Heaven there is no beer?"
Go "Bucky".
Sue


----------



## spaightlabs (Jul 15, 2005)

ginger69 - you are NOT from wisconsin if you drink Bud.

Point, Rhinelander, Leinies, PBR etc...them are 'sconsin beers.


----------



## Illinois Bob (Feb 3, 2007)

spaightlabs said:


> ginger69 - you are NOT from wisconsin if you drink Bud.
> 
> Point, Rhinelander, Leinies, PBR etc...them are 'sconsin beers.


I know it's a Minnesota beer but I don't think an old Wisconsin bar is complete without a couple of old Hamms signs too.Even if they don't sell it anymore.I could stare at that rotating canoe sign all day when I was a kid.


----------



## Donna Kerr (May 19, 2003)

We have a big weekend planned ya know. Yah, gonna load up the 4-wheelers (winter it would be “da sleds”) and head up nort der hay. Headin to the UP ya know and really giv’er. Maybe stop at da tavern der in Crivitz ya know and get a cool one. Yah, it be a good time don’t cha know!

It’s TAVERN not bar, bars are in the cities. You got in the TAVERN when you where 15 (not that I ever did :wink: ).


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

spaightlabs said:


> ginger69 - you are NOT from wisconsin if you drink Bud.
> 
> Point, Rhinelander, Leinies, PBR etc...them are 'sconsin beers.


It_ was_ made in LaCrosse.... *Old Style*. Ahhh the memories.

Good stuff Gary!!! :wink: 

Angie


----------



## Donna Kerr (May 19, 2003)

> It was made in LaCrosse.... Old Style. Ahhh the memories.


"Pure brewed in God's Country" Old Style was THE beer. But now the FIB's can have it. Give me a Leinie's or a Busch Light.


----------



## Illinois Bob (Feb 3, 2007)

Is that huge Old Style six pack still at the brewery?


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2007)

YOU GREW UP IN RURAL WISCONSIN IF.............

You buy Christmas presents at Fleet Farm.

I got my wife from Fleet Farm!!! (married seven years)
Yes, my beer bill was more then the food at the wedding.

My father inlaw drives Green Tractors.

I go to taverns.

I go up north to visit FIB's.

I can't see living anywhere else.


----------



## Illinois Bob (Feb 3, 2007)

I know I can't change tradition but I think it should be F.C.B.s and not F.I.B.s.Let me explain. Sadly,most of the people in Wisconsin are exposed to Chicago people only and do not get the oppertunity to meet the rest of the people from Illinois too often.When Chicago started taking over our area it was like mixing oil and water as far as people were concerned.Urban and rural.There was a girl fishing with high heels at our gun clubs' Trout Day last year.Now where we live we are far outnumbered by people moving further out from Chicago.I can't even hang a deer out in the yard anymore.They freak out if you hunt.It's definately a differant crowd.I saw the guy across the street get all excited when he watched the farmer next to us bring in his corn.You are lucky.At least the FCBs(FIBs) by you go home in the winter.They are here to stay.  (note:There are some good exceptions)


----------



## Illinois Bob (Feb 3, 2007)

IN WISCONSIN,YOU KNOW YOU'VE MET A F.I.B WHEN......

- He's afraid of bats
- He has a Four Wheel Drive Truck that never goes off road
- He can't take a walk at night with out street lights
- He's either lost in the woods or looking for his friend that is lost in 
the woods
- He just bought a rubber tomohawk
- His trailer is hopelessly jack knifed at the boat ramp
- He needs a GPS in the woods
- He screams if you tell him he has a tick on him
- His liscense plate matches all the others in the southbound traffic jam
in Beloit on Sunday night.

I'll bet you guys from Wisconsin can add a million more of these.


----------



## Lady Duck Hunter (Jan 9, 2003)

Many years ago Davd took me "home" for his Class reunion. It was my first trip to the area. We were both living in Georgia at the time so we flew up, rented a car in Green Bay, and drove north for an eternity to Wabeno, Wisconsin. Cute little town: 17 bars, a post office and a grocery story....Well I might be exagerating just a tad. I had a good time seeing where he grew up and meeting his classmates and getting to know his parents a little better. The country around there is beautiful.

As we were leaving town after the weekend, a local policecar turned on his lights. I asked Dave if he was speeding and he said, I don't think so at least not much. Cop asked for Dave's license and Dave handed it to him. Then the guy bent over and looked in and said, "Dave! what are you doing driving a car with Illinois plates?" and let us go. After that trip we made sure to get Wisconsin plates when we rented cars up there.


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

What's a F.I.B.? :? 

Haven't lived in Wisconsin in 20 years regards.....

Angie


----------



## Donna Kerr (May 19, 2003)

FIB is an affectionate name for a flatlander, normally from the Chicago area, who comes up to WI and the UP to escape the city. FIB = ----ing Illinois B-----d. (affectionatly speaking):wink:


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Donna Kerr said:


> FIB is an affectionate name for a flatlander, normally from the Chicago area, who comes up to WI and the UP to escape the city. FIB = ----ing Illinois B-----d. (affectionatly speaking):wink:


I knew it had to be something like that...... 8) 

Angie


----------



## Illinois Bob (Feb 3, 2007)

"Cheesehead" just means Cheesehead.  (affectionatly speaking too)


----------



## Suzanne Burr (Jul 13, 2004)

This thread is bringing back more memories! 
I don't drink beer (don't hold that against me--it's a long story), but I seem to remember "_______, the beer that made Milwaukee famous"....Schlitz or Blatz?

A lot of folks drove a Nash. We had a Nash Rambler. Tractors in our area were red. 

We lived on the same road as Johnson's wax so it was always one of the first roads plowed in Winter.

And we had the choice of buying butter (very cheap) or uncolored margarine--rather expensive, particularly if you bought the kind in the plastic packet with the little food coloring button in it. There were signs all over the highway when leaving Illinois that said, "Last chance to buy margarine __miles ahead".

One year, we had 10 cabbages planted in our front yard that were getting ready to over winter in the office basement. They'd gone to California, passed the 'yellows' tank test, and had come back for another round of planting to see if they were free of the disease. My husband was a with a company trying to develop a yellows free cabbage for the sauerkraut industry. Phew! Spring was very smelly in our part of the world when the farmers were finally able to get out and start disking their fields. :shock: 
I learned to love sauerkraut while there--with mayonnaise on it. My favorite was Meeters. Every now and then I'll make a chocolate sauerkraut cake--delicious and it brings back more fond memories!
Suzanne B


----------



## Doug Main (Mar 26, 2003)

Fact or Myth? I've been told that there is a bar within 1 block of every church in WI.


----------



## spaightlabs (Jul 15, 2005)

myth, but not far off. St. Peter's Curch in East Troy is a good 3 blocks from George and Jean's Tavern...


get, get, get Gettleman - another great WI beer gone the way of the carrier pigeon...that and Walter's (Waukesha brewery)...


YKYFWW...every car you drove as a kid had at least one serious rust pot on it...

you know what a Hodag is...

Ole Evinrude was revered as a saint in your home...

Bart Starr was revered as a saint in your home...

you know what car dealer's ad tagline was ' who ya know wants to buy a car..?'


----------



## DH (Oct 3, 2006)

I'm not from Wisconsin but have some family up there. Do they still make Steven't Point beer? I loved that stuff.


----------



## spaightlabs (Jul 15, 2005)

you bet they do. It was only $2.99 a case for returnable bottles when I was in college...


...it doesn't seem unusual to you to walk down the street in Boulder Jct and see all the fish in the big freezers along the sidewalk...


----------



## wiwoodduck (Sep 24, 2004)

MMMmmmmmm PBR You can smell who drank PBR the night before.

You know what the big pond is. 
You know that it is cooler by the lake (by the way it is 10 degrees cooler by the lake today)
You go out to eat at a supper club.
You know how to properly say Fon Du Lac, Aswaubenon, Waukesha, Weyawega and you know where they are. 
You have starred down a hole in the ice hoping to catch a fish.
You measure distance in hours. "How far is it to Wausau. 'Bout 2 hours"

I'm sure I can think of more. 

By the way the tractors are Red.


----------



## wiwoodduck (Sep 24, 2004)

spaightlabs said:


> you know what car dealer's ad tagline was ' who ya know wants to buy a car..?'


And where they are located.

Lombardi is considered Saint in your house


----------



## Roger Perry (Nov 6, 2003)

you play 5, 10, 15 Sheepshead
Play canasta or go smelt fishing in Lake Michigan.
Smelt, Lake Perch and Walleye are your favorite fish.


----------



## Lady Duck Hunter (Jan 9, 2003)

In Dave's town it was more like 4 or 5 bars per church.

DH, Dave says it is "Point Beer" made in Steven's Point.


----------



## spaightlabs (Jul 15, 2005)

pinochle and euker were the card games, along with sheepshead (aka shopskopf in the german households) we grew up with too...


----------



## Illinois Bob (Feb 3, 2007)

There was a pitcher for the Brewers named Milfamey.He liked to drink during the game.One game he was drinking in the dugout and tossing his empties out of the dugout into a scattered pile.The more he drank the worse he pitched.Eventually,with out of control pitches, he began to walk the batters.Batter after batter walked around the bases.It was a slaughter.Milfamey was pulled out of the game too late for the Brewers to recover.At the end of the game the opposing team(White Sox) walked off the field.As they passed the Brewers dugout one of the players pointed out the pile of beer cans and said "Hey look,There's the beer that made Milfamey walk us!

Sorry,old joke.


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

spaightlabs said:


> pinochle and euker were the card games, along with sheepshead (aka shopskopf in the german households) we grew up with too...


Sheepshead,,, Gotta love that card game... It takes me back to the family fishing shanty..... Ahhh yaaaah....

Angie


----------



## Sue Kiefer (Mar 4, 2006)

Brother works as a cpa for Point brewery in Stevens Point, Wis.
I can't stand drinking the stuff.
Old Style was the beer of choice in high school(drinking age was 18 yrs. "back then" :roll: ).Ahh..........the beer parties with hugh bond fires.
Everyone drove 4x4 AND had guns in the gun rack in the back window. "Remember"??
Sue


----------



## Roger Perry (Nov 6, 2003)

ginger69 said:


> Brother works as a cpa for Point brewery in Stevens Point, Wis.
> I can't stand drinking the stuff.
> Old Style was the beer of choice in high school(drinking age was 18 yrs. "back then" :roll: ).Ahh..........the beer parties with hugh bond fires.
> Everyone drove 4x4 AND had guns in the gun rack in the back window. "Remember"??
> Sue


What ever happened to Old Style. Is it still being sold? I used to be able to get it here in Florida.


----------



## JS (Oct 27, 2003)

Was Falstaff a Wisconsin beer?

(if you remember THAT, then I KNOW you're old :lol: :lol: :lol: )

JS

ed: nope, just Googled it. St. Louis.


----------



## DH (Oct 3, 2006)

Falstaff was only discontinued a few years ago. They brewed it in the same place as Pearl in Texas I believe.


----------



## Donna Kerr (May 19, 2003)

Old Style is still sold today but it is not the same, not brewed in LaCrosse anymore. I really don't like it now. It's a shame really. When my brother was in the ARMY he would come home on leave and load up the back of his truck with Old Style to take back to Arizona where he was stationed. His buddies couldn't wait!


----------



## wiwoodduck (Sep 24, 2004)

Roger Perry said:


> What ever happened to Old Style. Is it still being sold? I used to be able to get it here in Florida.


I head a rumor that the Old Style formula is being brewed as Lacrosse beer.

www.citybrewery.com


----------



## JS (Oct 27, 2003)

DH said:


> Falstaff was only discontinued a few years ago. They brewed it in the same place as Pearl in Texas I believe.


Wow!! I haven't seen Falstaff since the 60's.
JS


----------



## JS (Oct 27, 2003)

OK, since this thread has transitioned from "Wisconsin" to "beer" (not that great a transition :lol: ) here's some trivia:

Anyone over 50 remembers the revolutionary innovation introduced by Schlitz in the early "60s ..... brought an end to "churchkeys" as we knew them :lol: .
But do you remember a similar concept tried briefly by PBR in about 1956? (my senior year in HS :wink: )

Winner gets a 2-pack.

JS


----------



## DH (Oct 3, 2006)

I believe PBR had cans with screw tops on them. They had a slight cone at the top with a metal screw top. But that might not be what you're talking about.

DH


----------



## JS (Oct 27, 2003)

DH said:


> I believe PBR had cans with screw tops on them. They had a slight cone at the top with a metal screw top. But that might not be what you're talking about.
> 
> DH


That is real, real close! Keep thinkin'.

JS


----------



## DH (Oct 3, 2006)

Stumped me, I even tried cheating with some google searches.

By the way I discovered that Schlitz didn't invent the pull tab as I thought. The copied it from Iron City beer, Schlitz was just the one to take it national.

DH


----------



## Lady Duck Hunter (Jan 9, 2003)

OK, I'll take a stab at it although I was just a child at the time, but you gave such a broad hint with the church key ....Twist-off Bottle cap?


----------



## JS (Oct 27, 2003)

Lady Duck Hunter said:


> OK, I'll take a stab at it although I was just a child at the time, but you gave such a broad hint with the church key ....Twist-off Bottle cap?


A predecessor to that. Didn't catch on. I only remember it being around for one summer.
JS


----------



## spaightlabs (Jul 15, 2005)

you can't be talking about push tops - those were in the 70's...


----------



## Illinois Bob (Feb 3, 2007)

JS said:


> OK, since this thread has transitioned from "Wisconsin" to "beer"


 Everything you do in Wisconsin gets transitioned to beer at some point in the day.That's one of the reasons it's fun to go there.


----------



## Lady Duck Hunter (Jan 9, 2003)

another guess.....were they the first to do Flat Top Beer cans?


----------



## Losthwy (May 3, 2004)

I'm gonna' need a WI-Dictionary to figure half of these out.


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Lady Duck Hunter said:


> another guess.....were they the first to do Flat Top Beer cans?


Who had beer cans??? We just had a tap in the garage.....  

Angie


----------



## JS (Oct 27, 2003)

DH said:


> I believe PBR had cans with screw tops on them. They had a slight cone at the top with a metal screw top. But that might not be what you're talking about.
> 
> DH


OK, in about 1956, Pabst came out with quart size cans. They looked like DH describes, with a very low, nearly flat cone-shaped top but the lids were not screw tops ... they pried off like all the rest.
Tin cans at that time all had the seam around the bottom and top where the metal was joined. Pabst sold these full-quart cans in a cardboard “2-pack” and they were configured so they could be opened by placing one can atop the other so the rim/seam on the bottom of the top can slid under the edge of the lid on the bottom can and could pry it off. No opener necessary.
They were only around for a short time. In fact I wonder if we weren’t maybe a test market, since I’m sure someone would have remembered them.
They had a “rap-like” jingle on the radio; “Have a Pabst Blue Ribbon in the snap-cap can!”

JS


----------



## Lady Duck Hunter (Jan 9, 2003)

I was 4, so no wonder I didn't remember them. That is interesting history though, thanks for the lesson. It is always a good day when you learn something.


----------



## Illinois Bob (Feb 3, 2007)

PBRs were also sold in little 8 oz. 8 packs when I was in high school and thought road drinking was legal.( I thought the drinking age was
15 too).Illinois had an older drinking age than Wisconsin.Kids were always at the Top Deck in Lake Geneva and other border towns to be able to drink legally.I think the age laws are similar now to stop the drunk driving accidents from kids driving back home loaded.


----------



## DH (Oct 3, 2006)

That's a neat story about the Pabst cans, especially how they were opened. Funny because just last night several of us were talking about ways to open beer bottles. I use my wedding ring and several guys had never seen that so the conversation started about other tricks like using two bottles, a cigarette lighter, door hook on a truck, belt buckle etc. 

DH


----------



## JS (Oct 27, 2003)

I think in Texas, they use their teeth! :lol: :lol: :lol: 

JS


----------



## DH (Oct 3, 2006)

JS, I'm from Texas and there was a period when I was at A&M that I actually would use my teeth from time to time. Probably not the proudest moments of my life.

Gig 'em!

DH


----------



## Uncle Bill (Jan 18, 2003)

Reckon I missed out on this Chimileski fun time when Donna started this thread, but gotta get in here and add some thoughts. 

Since my Mom's side of the family was full Scandehooovian, the 'traits' from Wisconsin were little different from those in Minnesooooota. She came from the Devils Lake area of Nodak, which was full of displaced Swedes.

Dancing the polka wasn't near as much fun as the butterfly. A couple of us future ******** would get the most top-heavy gal we could handle, and fling her back and forth until her bra snapped. :twisted: 

I'm truly surprised that none of you 'Cheeseheads' mentioned my favorite author.... from the Superior area...wrote Stories of the Old Duck Hunters. Rather than mention his name, I'll see if we have any INCorrigables on RTF.

Yepper...Saturday night it was the bowling alley, or the roller rink.

My Grandpa Berg was famous for giving directions as being "2 miles nort and a half." But my favorite was "trow da cow over da fence some hay."

And if you drove past Ole Olson's place and saw a sign that read "BOAT FER SALE"...ya knew he was gettin' rid of his poppin' Chonney, and dat Moooleeen manure spreader.

Another in the era of Frankie Yankovic that we all loved to dance to was Whoopie John Wilfahrt...and his band will play. :roll: :lol: :lol: Ranked right up der with Lawrence...aw wun anda 2 anda tree.

UB...holy moly never had so much fun since grandma caught her.....come to think of it, now that my roommate IS a grandma, it hain't so funny.


----------



## Roger Perry (Nov 6, 2003)

I loved the minor bars where you could drink beer or wine at 18. 12 oz bottles were 30 cents, shorties 8 oz bottles were 20 cents and tap beer was 15 cents a glass. Never drank any wine tho. A friend and I played against other teams at the bowling machine for rounds of beer. The only time we lost was to keep the other players interested. Does anyone remember playing liers dice for a round of drinks?


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

> Does anyone remember playing liers dice for a round of drinks?


It's still around, usually played using an old cigar box.


----------



## Roger Perry (Nov 6, 2003)

Newberg or Boltonville picnic (small town picnic's where the main attraction is the beer tent and the bratwerst stand).


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

In St Lawrence at the Fireman's picnic you "buy" a dice number and when your number comes up you win the pot. I can't remember how much each round costs but the firemen have a sleeping it off place.


----------



## spaightlabs (Jul 15, 2005)

Ahhh, Gordon McQauarrie, you don't get sports writers for the news rags like that any more...


----------



## Illinois Bob (Feb 3, 2007)

I have a question.One of my favorite places to read about "Hizzoner" is
when I'm at the cabin that we stay at on Gull lake near Trego.It's fun to read about places you can visit and then imagine what they were like back then.We use to stay at Ethels Resort on Robinson Lake when I was a kid and there is a story in the book about hunting there after other lakes were frozen.I think Mamozers were still on the Middle Eau Claire then.In by the totem poles.Anyway,where was the Presidents car dealership in Superior?Anybody know? If you're a duck hunter check out this site.
www.gordonmacquarrie.com


----------



## Uncle Bill (Jan 18, 2003)

Illinois Bob said:


> I have a question.One of my favorite places to read about "Hizzoner" is
> when I'm at the cabin that we stay at on Gull lake near Trego.It's fun to read about places you can visit and then imagine what they were like back then.We use to stay at Ethels Resort on Robinson Lake when I was a kid and there is a story in the book about hunting there after other lakes were frozen.I think Mamozers were still on the Middle Eau Claire then.In by the totem poles.Anyway,where was the Presidents car dealership in Superior?Anybody know? If you're a duck hunter check out this site.
> www.gordonmacquarrie.com



His dealership was indeed in Superior. He was my hero, and one I began to emulate many years ago. On the wall of our cabin on the Oahe I have this signage, in Hizzoner's honor, and in memory of Gordon MacQuarrie.














Hardly a month goes by without re-reading one of the ODHA stories, or listening to them on tape. Need to get those updated to CD because my current vehicle doesn't have a cassette deck in it.

What a Wisconsin treasure he was and is. Certainly nothing current compares. When we lost Gene Hill, I believe the mold was broken from that era of great wordsmiths.

UB


----------



## Illinois Bob (Feb 3, 2007)

Those signs are a nice tribute to both Mr.MacQuarrie and Luke ,Uncle Bill.Now we all know to keep an eye on our favorite waders or decoys when you're around because you'll just say they were yours anyway.I loaned my first set of those books to one of my Dads' friends who had a cabin on Birch Lake off the Upper Eau Claire.He never gave them back.Years later he told me they were one of his most prized possesions.Very much like something Hizzoner might have done.I just replaced those books about a year ago and it was nice to read them again.Just recently I got my brother interested in them.He's reading the second book now.Great stories.


----------



## Donna Kerr (May 19, 2003)

Sorry to re-hash this but....

A 2006 study found that the average American walks about 900 miles per year.

Another study found that Wisconsinites drink an average of 22 gallons of beer per year.

That means, on average, Wisconsinites get 41 miles per gallon. :lol:


----------



## Uncle Bill (Jan 18, 2003)

Donna Kerr said:


> Sorry to re-hash this but....
> 
> A 2006 study found that the average American walks about 900 miles per year.
> 
> ...



Was all the stumbling, crawling, and groveling included in that mileage? :wink: 

UB


----------



## Roger Perry (Nov 6, 2003)

Donna Kerr said:


> Sorry to re-hash this but....
> 
> A 2006 study found that the average American walks about 900 miles per year.
> 
> ...


In years past:
Wisconsin's love affair with brandy cools a bit, but some fans still hot for it

For decades, Wisconsin rang in the New Year with a little bit of champagne and an awful lot of brandy.

Wisconsin was the brandy capital of the United States, consuming an astonishing 49% of all brandy sold nationally in the mid-1960s. Back then, the average Wisconsinite drank 12 times more brandy than other Americans, according to the Distilled Spirits Council.


----------



## JS (Oct 27, 2003)

Brandy is still the "default" liquor used in an Old Fashioned, at least in Milwaukee.
Unless you specify whiskey, you'll get it with brandy.

JS


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

DH said:


> Falstaff was only discontinued a few years ago. They brewed it in the same place as Pearl in Texas I believe.


Nope, Pearl and Lone Star were brewed in San Antonio 8) 

http://www.falstaffbrewing.com/index.htm

Dizzy Dean made Falstaff famous, drinking Falstaff while doing commentary on the televised Saturday Major League Baseball Game of the Week.....his sidekick was Buddy Blatner, Dizzy was reported to have said in reference to a young romatic couple sitting in the outfield, "Hey Buddy, look at that couple, they're in love and real baseball fans, he kisses her on the strikes and she kisses him on the [email protected]//z" :lol:


----------



## Uncle Bill (Jan 18, 2003)

EdA said:


> DH said:
> 
> 
> > Falstaff was only discontinued a few years ago. They brewed it in the same place as Pearl in Texas I believe.
> ...



Dayum, you are pretty fiesty. Something happen 'recently' you hain't been tellin' us about? OH....That OTHER thread by Toscanini.

After returning from Germany in '60, I used to sit in front of the TV on a Saturday afternoon, watching a double header, and drink a case of Falstaff while watching Diz and his sidekick PeeWee Reese. Are you sure about thet Blatner dude? Don't recall him there at all. Mebbe the Falstaff had something to do with it eh?

UB


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Uncle Bill said:


> Are you sure about thet Blatner dude? Don't recall him there at all.


 pre Pee Wee mid to late 50s, I was too young to consume beer, but the entertainment value notwithstanding, when I came of age I never resorted to drinking Falstaff or Jax (the only beer with the picture of the brewery on the label.......old Andrew Jackson's horse rearing up on his hind legs with Andy aboard)

http://blogs.keloland.com/blog/index.cfm?CommentID=461

scroll down to comments

"Before Pee Wee there was Buddy Blatner along side ol' Diz. The game was sponsored by good ol' Falstaff beer, and who can forget ol' Diz telling all of us future journalism majors that the runner "SLUD" into third.........."


----------



## Uncle Bill (Jan 18, 2003)

For sure I'll never forget ol' Diz. My favorite was when he was calling a game at Forbes field in Pittsburg and Dick Stuart was at bat. He was a rookie first baseman that had hit 66 homers in the minors at Lincoln the year before. Forbes Field had a concrete abutment at the base of the outfield fence, about 3' off the ground. (Players in those days were pretty causious racing after fly balls back then)

Stuart proceeded to rip a fowl ball he hit so hard it chipped a piece of the concrete where the wood fence began. The camera zoomed in on the chip, and PeeWee said, "Look at what that boy did to that fence, Diz. Now if you were on the mound and just saw that ball hit that hard, where would your next pitch be?"

Dizzy, in his inimitable drawl said, "Well, PeeWee....I'd pitch it a little bit low,...and a little bit behind him."

That guy was a mold breaker.

UB


----------



## Lyle Harne (Jul 7, 2004)

Illinois Bob said:


> when I'm at the cabin that we stay at on Gull lake near Trego.


In Wisconsin you go to the "cottage". In Minnesota you go to the "cabin".


----------



## Uncle Bill (Jan 18, 2003)

Lyle Harne said:


> Illinois Bob said:
> 
> 
> > when I'm at the cabin that we stay at on Gull lake near Trego.
> ...


WHOA...NOT according to the only source I rely on...Gordon MacQuarrie, and the ODHA, Inc. :wink:

UB


----------



## Illinois Bob (Feb 3, 2007)

I've only ever heard cabin.Same as Minnesota.Grandpas cabin was on Nelson Lake,my wifes' family cabin is on Gull Lake.We always stayed at the cabins on Robinson lake or the Upper.Come to think of it,in Minnesota, I've only either camped or stayed in a bunkhouse.I've never rented a cabin there yet.


----------



## Donna Kerr (May 19, 2003)

> In Wisconsin you go to the "cottage". In Minnesota you go to the "cabin".


Hum....we've always gone to our "cabin" just west of Waupaca. I think "cottage" is used more by people living further south.....

check out this link http://www.jsonline.com/story/index.aspx?id=604213 now they are trying to change our image... :? I don't mind being a beer drinking, brat eating cheesehead! And I like a brandy now and then too...


----------



## Roger Perry (Nov 6, 2003)

Donna Kerr said:


> > In Wisconsin you go to the "cottage". In Minnesota you go to the "cabin".
> 
> 
> Hum....we've always gone to our "cabin" just west of Waupaca. I think "cottage" is used more by people living further south.....
> ...


My family always went to my Aunt and Uncle's cabin in Townsend Wis.


----------



## Illinois Bob (Feb 3, 2007)

My favorite Wisconsin slogan for tourism, "Come smell our Dairy Air"


----------



## Uncle Bill (Jan 18, 2003)

Illinois Bob said:


> My favorite Wisconsin slogan for tourism, "Come smell our Dairy Air"



:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Hadn't heard that, Bob. Gets my vote for the best of the best.

UB


----------



## Illinois Bob (Feb 3, 2007)

I just did a search for Wisconsin Cottages on-line.They are available in Door County,Bayfield and the Dells area.I picture cottages as frilly little charming cabins decorated with ragedy ann dolls and lace curtains.Cabins have fishing poles leaning by the door and the decor is a bit more rustic.I think if you stay at a cottage you're supposed to stick your little finger out when you drink wine.


----------



## spaightlabs (Jul 15, 2005)

we used to go to our cousin's cottage on Green Lake, now we just go to the 'lake' with my in-laws in Woodruff...


----------



## Targander (Jul 6, 2004)

"Cottages" have plumming...
"Cabins" are for ********... they have out houses..  

**So say's my Wisconsin German Mom :wink:


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Targander said:


> "Cottages" have plumming...
> "Cabins" are for ********... they have out houses..
> 
> **So say's my Wisconsin German Mom :wink:


How about "camps"? What do they have???

Angie


----------



## Uncle Bill (Jan 18, 2003)

Angie B said:


> Targander said:
> 
> 
> > "Cottages" have plumming...
> ...



Crickets, mosquitos, lotsa ants,...and a huge area where you can let it all hang out. Heh heh heh heh :roll: 

UB


----------



## Targander (Jul 6, 2004)

Uncle Bill said:


> Angie B said:
> 
> 
> > Targander said:
> ...


Yep! and......

Deer, lots of them Deer 8)


----------



## Creek Retrievers (Jul 1, 2005)

Targander said:


> Uncle Bill said:
> 
> 
> > Angie B said:
> ...


Don't forget the deer flies!


----------



## LabLady101 (Mar 17, 2006)

Donna Kerr said:


> These are just sooooo true I had to share and give you non-Wisconsin folks a look at what it is really like up here....
> 
> YOU GREW UP IN RURAL WISCONSIN IF.............
> 
> ...


ROTFLMAO! You betcha! I grew up in MN and live in ND and pretty much all those apply here too! LOL! :lol: :lol: :lol: That was great!...Thanks for making my day!


----------



## Roger Perry (Nov 6, 2003)

Targander said:


> **So say's my Wisconsin German Mom :wink:


My German Grandfather's favorite beer was Chief Oshkosh. (hope I spelled Oshkosh right)


----------



## TJ-WIS (Jun 8, 2006)

Alright, I have to speak up because no one brought up custard. No, not the yellow stuff thats the consistancy of pudding that they have in the south. The ice cream like (calling it ice cream doesn't really do it justice) stuff thats 4,000 calories and way better than ice cream. We keep it from the rest of the country so as not to make you all addicts , although culvers will change this soon.

In Milwaukee most people know at least one swear in either German or Polish.


----------



## Illinois Bob (Feb 3, 2007)

The Capitol of Wisconsin


----------



## jill (Nov 15, 2005)

I haven't heard anyone talk about fish boils, and a hot date is a 12 pk and going cow tipping.


----------



## Creek Retrievers (Jul 1, 2005)

TJ-WIS said:


> In Milwaukee most people know at least one swear in either German or Polish.


You mean words like Dupa or Arschloch.


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

What is cow tipping?


----------



## Bubba (Jan 3, 2003)

lablover said:


> What is cow tipping?




OBVIOUSLY a CITY boy.

/Paul gives a seminar every summer and usually has at least one understudy working with him during the off season. During the height of cow tipping season, /Paul has been known to have Herefords for miles around looking over their shoulder and on scant rations.

I'll have him give you the finer points regards

Bubba


----------



## Targander (Jul 6, 2004)

Roger Perry said:


> Targander said:
> 
> 
> > **So say's my Wisconsin German Mom :wink:
> ...


Yep, spelled it correct.

I also remember the cases of "Webber and Schmidt" beer. Do they still sell Schmit beer :?: Last time we bought some was just crossing into MN by La Crosse. Some small bar sold 6 packs of it about 10 yrs ago.


----------



## Uncle Bill (Jan 18, 2003)

Creek Retrievers said:


> TJ-WIS said:
> 
> 
> > In Milwaukee most people know at least one swear in either German or Polish.
> ...



Or even more pointed...a Vier Ecke Arschloch! :lol: :lol: :lol: 

UB


----------

